# Hypnosis



## Mountain Goat (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not sure if i'm posting this in the right section, but i was wondering if anyone had heard of hypnosis working or helping SA.


----------



## comfortably numb (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not sure about the effects of hypnotherapy, but I was hypnotized by a stage hypnotist at a party one time. It was one of the best experiences of my life. I was on stage with lots of other people doing crazy stupid things, but I had no anxiety at all. I was the center of attention, but I couldn't even tell there were hundreds of people watching me. I went home that night feeling like I was on top of the world. The feeling didn't last, but it sure was nice to spend a night free of anxiety.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

its occasionally recommended for SA but I suspect we are mostly the wrong type to be hypnotised
try it if not too expensive


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I actually DLed some "hypnosis" clips, its like 30 mins I listen before going to bed, it does kinda work, specially when I first used it, then I kinda idnt need it as much, you guys should all try it, nothing to lose


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

I heard it can help but good luck finding a hypnotherapist


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

From everything I've read hypnosis has been found to have little effect on anxiety disorders. :stu I've tried it and certainly didn't notice any effect.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

The thing I always wondered is, they say you have to be relaxed around the other person in order for them to truly hypnotize you, and isn't that our problem to begin with?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

a previous therapist of mine tried it her self and she didn't like it for some reason. I don't know why


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I tried it years ago, it didn't work. Look up and understand what hypnosis actually is. You have to have a certain type of personality for it have any effect. If you have money might be worth a try, but if you can't afford to waste it I don't recommend hypnosis.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Tried hypnosis once in the summer, it was $50 for a class session, went with my sister. Don't think I was hypnotized, but was majorly relaxed, it was a really nice feeling.

The hypnotist moved everyone to 1 side of the room & if you came with someone, you couldn't sit next to them, he wanted you to purposely sit next to someone you didn't know. That wasn't cool. I sat in the last row trying to be away from the crowd & the hypnotist asked me to move up but I politely refused. Everyone had to turn around & look at me of course, totally didn't like that.

Was so glad I did move there because he had them hug the person next to them & give them a quick massage.







No touchy. My sister said she didn't like her "violent bear attack massage" LOL, those are the worst kind. Her neck was hurting & she was unable to concentrate. I felt bad for her so I chipped in to buy her the CD's they had there.

I think a 1 on 1 hypnosis session would be a lot better, maybe the CD's are even better. I need to ask her how they worked out, she never mentioned them after that. That hypnosis was for weight control, not for SA sooo...it's probably very different (?).


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone ever try hypnosisdownloads.com? They have a download for shyness/social anxiety. They have a money-back guarantee. I am sort of interested, and may try it.

http://www.hypnosisdownloads.com/downlo ... yness.html


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lostsoul said:


> You have to have a certain type of personality for it have any effect.


Yeah, you have to actually believe that hypnosis works, and you need to have a good imagination from what I understand.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I tried a stop blushing download from hypnosisdownloads.com. I now blush a lot less than I was before, but I'm not sure if it was because of the hypnosis or because I was just naturally and cognitively able to get over it. I think hypnosis can be helpful even if you are unable to be "hypnotized", because the hypnosis messages are very positive and powerful, and its good for us to be exposed to that as often as we can.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2004)

I really think it works

I have tried self-hypnosis and from everything I read the thing is to persevere and keep practicing. I think the big difficulty is being bothered to keep going - I always vow I will have a go and keep at it and then give up after a couple of weeks. I really do think it would work if I stuck at it!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

it's funny because i thought i had read somewhere that hypnosis can be imposed on unsuspecting victims with the right drugs for nefarious purposes (feel free to verify that as i might be wrong)...maybe that should be turned around and used for good to help us? the scientists and shrinks should investigate that imo.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

A lifestyle change is the best course of action with the help of guys that can push you in the right direction.

Hypnosis can help but it is not the solution.

There is no cureall one thing you can do to solve this. 

You have to find your identity and see if you like it. If not find out what identity that you would like to have and start to do things to be congruent to the identity you want instead of the identity you have.

Workout to get the body you want and more energy.

Hypnosis can help reprogram the mind.

Find friends who really really get the social dynamics stuff so you can learn from them and they can teach you. (A lot of guys you get it can't teach but you can try)

Find some things you really like to do for fun that makes you active and social.(Basketball, parties, poker, tournaments for ****, rock climbing, concerts, bar hopping, whatever.)


----------

